# cats - any way of



## happyclappy (11 April 2014)

had a new leather sofa delivered yesterday and - yes you guessed - the cat has badly clawed it in less than 24 hours. we kinda expected this. is there anything to stop/deter this, apart from getting pliers and pulling his nails out?


----------



## LessThanPerfect (11 April 2014)

You can get nail guards to glue onto the nails, they are rubbery but can be difficult to apply. We used to use them on one of our cats who was allergic to grass and weeds and used to self-harm due to itching.  Haven't used them for a while as he has anti-allergy injections now but I think you can still get them.


----------



## Suelin (12 April 2014)

Clip the cat's nails.  Keep them clipped.  Problem solved


----------



## LessThanPerfect (12 April 2014)

Suelin said:



			Clip the cat's nails.  Keep them clipped.  Problem solved
		
Click to expand...

We have a leather sofa also and cats still tear it even when their nails are kept short I'm afraid  

(We clip them every few days as they are show cats and it both prevents injuries to themselves/each other and is a requirement at shows to stop them scratching the judges.)


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (12 April 2014)

happyclappy said:



			had a new leather sofa delivered yesterday and - yes you guessed - the cat has badly clawed it in less than 24 hours. we kinda expected this. is there anything to stop/deter this, apart from getting pliers and pulling his nails out?

Click to expand...

Have you thought about a wall scratching post?? and put cat nip on it to encourage them  http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ME-MY-PET...6?pt=UK_Pet_Supplies_Cats&hash=item51b83051f2

 or this http://jacksongalaxy.com/2012/09/08/catification-creative-table-leg-cat-scratcher/


----------



## happyclappy (12 April 2014)

scratching posts etc have never stopped him. his nails are reasonably short and i cannot imagine this beastie allowng us to clip his nails.

don't want him de clawed as he is an outdoor cat.

oh well, here come the pliers.

whistles off to the tool kit.


----------



## s4sugar (12 April 2014)

Declawing is illegal in the uk. 

You can put strips of double sided sellotape on claw prone areas to deter scratching. At least until it is not someting new to test.
I have four indoor cats & two leather sofas with no scratches.


----------



## Mrs B (12 April 2014)

Try spraying the scratching post with catnip oil ...

https://www.google.co.uk/#q=catnip+oil&tbm=shop


----------



## hackneylass2 (13 April 2014)

I can highly  recommend the claw sheaths, although they were fine for my inveterate furniture scratcher years ago, she was an indoor cat.  
I wouldn't fancy putting them on an outdoor cat as their natural defence, if needed, is rendered useless.


----------



## weebarney (13 April 2014)

We used a cat deter spray on our stuff. Buy it from pet shops


----------



## TrasaM (13 April 2014)

Have vision of happyclappy trying to get cat to stay still while she pulls his claws  hope she's got a first aid kit to hand.
Mine have never bothered the leather sofas..they have however a penchant for the bottom step of the stair carpet and boy is a rug vandal if he wants to get your attention. 
Maybe if you cover the arms and sides with throws until the novelty wears off?


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 April 2014)

happyclappy said:



			scratching posts etc have never stopped him. his nails are reasonably short and i cannot imagine this beastie allowng us to clip his nails.

don't want him de clawed as he is an outdoor cat.

oh well, here come the pliers.

whistles off to the tool kit.
		
Click to expand...


I have seen Jackson Galaxy cure up teen cats with his method of scratching, urinating, agressive etc.


----------



## thewonderhorse (14 April 2014)

s4sugar said:



			Declawing is illegal in the uk.
		
Click to expand...

Quite right too. Bloody awful practice.


----------



## TrasaM (14 April 2014)

Originally Posted by s4sugar  
Declawing is illegal in the uk.
Quite right too. Bloody awful practice.

You do realise that the OP was joking


----------



## thewonderhorse (14 April 2014)

Yes, just stating that its an awful practice.


----------



## happyclappy (14 April 2014)

no not joking - have declawed with the pliers.:devilish:


ok, not. i know it is illegal to declaw in the uk even if it is common practice in the states. i abhor the idea. we have throws over for now but some damage has been done. part of cat owning life really and we will survive.


----------

